# What would a 160 hour 1864 be worth?



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an 1864 in excellent mechanical condition. It only has 160 hours on it.

It has zero mechanical needs.

Cosmetically, I would rate it an 8 out of 10. Just a bit of surface rust on the deck in the usual places, and it could use a good compounding on the yellow tins.

I think it's pretty unusual for a 16 year old Tractor.

It has the heavy duty 317 48" deck with outriggers, power steering, and the heavy duty sustrand transmission.

It is fully serviced and ready for use. It needs nothing.

This past weekend I serviced it including:

New Blades
Oil & Filter Change
Air Filter Change
Fuel Filter Change
Everything Greased

New battery was installed 2 weeks ago.
Just installed new Choke Cable.
Transmission and filter was serviced last year.
Battery Cables were replaced last year.

Starts and runs immediately and perfectly.

I'm _considering _selling it to get something that is much smaller and more appropriate for my lawn size.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Based on a quicky search of the internet, I'd say something in the neighborhood of $2000.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

bontai Joe said:


> Based on a quicky search of the internet, I'd say something in the neighborhood of $2000.


No kidding. That's pretty good !


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw one for sale by a dealer in the internet with a grass collection system with around 300 hours on it and he was asking over $3000. His was all shiny and pretty, so if you are gonna sell yours, I'd buff the paint up a little and clean and wax it to make it as pretty as possible.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone here in Northern Virginia that might be interested?


----------

